# Gaffke's Gun Dogs



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Has anyone had any experience with them? I'm on the market for a lab pup their name popped up.


----------



## k seigneurie (Feb 5, 2007)

I haven't heard of them. I have been looking for my next dog and found Huron River Labrador Retriever Club. They have a lot of breeders, give it a look. Let us know what you get.


----------



## House1021 (Feb 5, 2012)

I have a female lab of there's out of a grif and wren breeding. She will be 3 in feb and has been a great dog. Works well both duck hunting and pheasant hunting as well as a great house dog. Also they are very nice people to deal with and are a class act. I would recommend them for a puppy. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lastflight (Aug 16, 2005)

House1021 said:


> I have a female lab of there's out of a grif and wren breeding. She will be 3 in feb and has been a great dog. Works well both duck hunting and pheasant hunting as well as a great house dog. Also they are very nice people to deal with and are a class act. I would recommend them for a puppy.


I have a female out of the same litter! She has been a great hunter and is very well mannered at home. In two seasons she has around 400 retrieves of ducks and geese. 
Gaffkes are very nice people and all of their dogs have good lines and look great.


----------



## House1021 (Feb 5, 2012)

Lastflight did you have first pick female from that litter? Here are a few picks of my female.















Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lastflight (Aug 16, 2005)

House1021 said:


> Lastflight did you have first pick female from that litter? Here are a few picks of my female.http://www.outdoorhub.com/mobile/


Nice pics! Yep, first pick. It was not an easy choice!
Does your pup point naturally? I only do a small amount of upland hunting so I didn't do any training work on pointing. I soon discovered after doing a few pheasant hunts that she holds a solid point and I have to walk up to flush the bird.


----------



## House1021 (Feb 5, 2012)

Yea I bet it wasn't. I know when we went to pick her up they told us you took the smaller of the two because you where a duck hunter and it was easier to get her in the boat. Yes she does point and it is something I never worked on with her but it's nice because she will honor my buddies Wiem when he goes on point. Kinda cool to see the first time it happened. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shoot'em up81 (Sep 6, 2006)

I would recommend them for sure. I had the first pick of the litter from Mae and Griff that they kept Harper from. I was torn between my chocolate female and Harper but went with the more curious and out going one...maybe next time I will go with the one that hangs back just a little...

My dog Bella is two years old and is great. She is very high strung and my only wish is I could put her on more birds because she loves to hunt. I trained her and intended her for a waterfowl dog, but because she can't sit still for long periods of time she is probably a better upland dog. I did not work with her to point but have shot grouse, woodcock, and pheasants over her and she works the field close and thoroughly. She is also a very well behaved house dog and companion. She is a natural swimmer and I couldn't keep her out of the water even when she was 8 or 9 weeks old. My only complaint is she is overly hyper which makes keeping her steady in a field blind difficult.

I have not had any health concerns with Bella and although I have not had her tested for hip dysplacia she has not shown any signs of stiffness or limping even after some very cold hunts. 

They have some great dogs and are even better people.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

lastflight said:


> I have a female out of the same litter! She has been a great hunter and is very well mannered at home. In two seasons she has around 400 retrieves of ducks and geese.
> Gaffkes are very nice people and all of their dogs have good lines and look great.


good lookin dog!


----------



## eyeball (Dec 23, 2011)

We got a chocolate male from Griff and May last September. He's been a great dog, nice disposition, & great drive. No health problems. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Timber (Jan 1, 2009)

Good looking dog 

Sent from my QMV7A using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

I appreciate all the help guys! I believe I have it narrowed down between two breeders. I'll let you guys know what I decide.


----------



## slammer (Feb 21, 2006)

Have you looked at hunter rose kennel or betsie river labs.

Top breedings in our area.


----------



## Yachtchi (Nov 29, 2013)

Kingseed Kennels in Jenison. Top notch. I had spent over a year talking to all the big name breeders and after spending time speaking and meeting with Tim and Patti it was a no brainier. Picking up my male from them this Friday.


----------



## choc24/7 (Jan 22, 2008)

contact jydog on here. he owns Blue Sky Retrievers and helped me find my last pup.


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

choc24/7 said:


> contact jydog on here. he owns Blue Sky Retrievers and helped me find my last pup.


I talked to him over the phone, he helped me out! Definitely one of the better people here on MS.


----------

